# Grille Deletes



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to delete the front top grilles. I like the look so much better without them, and to tell you the truth, I absolutely hate the grilles the guy i bought it from had put in. If anyone has any info on what I need or how to get it done, i will appreciate it =)) thanks :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What grills do you have? I bet you can remove the honeycombs though. If they are SAPs I'll trade you my stockers that are perfect... then you can do what you want


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No their not SAP's :lol: i wish they were lol I think they were billet grilles that the guy had painted matte black. I was just gonna sand them down and re paint them gloss and put a clear coat on them, but I really like the look of having them gone. Here's a pic of mine now and then the deletes like I want. O and dont mind the tinted headlights, those are long gone. That was just an experiment :lol::


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Man, who does stuff like that?

Now I see why you're so motivated to have them gone.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> Man, who does stuff like that?
> 
> Now I see why you're so motivated to have them gone.


stuff like wat? painting the billet grilles?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Falco21 said:


> stuff like wat? painting the billet grilles?


The paint is probably the better part of it. I don't like how they're all bent, slanted, or the flow. At least the paint blends them in.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

exactly my point. Well first i dont understand why he would paint the billet grille. I would have liked it a lot better the way it came. But then also its bent like you said. I just want them gone and either replace them with another grille, but i really have grown to like the deletes a lot


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Have you looked at any items sold by gtogrilles.com?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

yea thats actually exactly what i was just toldby someone else. Their not actually called "Grille Deletes". What it is, is an SAP type grille just without the honeycombs in the middle. A pair i think is about 285 painted to match your color of the car. Not too bad. But also they arent the original SAP ones, they are replicas. But i really dont mind that at all. I just gotta get rid of these grilles


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Have a look at Svede1212's GTO, I'm not positive, but I believe he just took his out?

I'm currently mulling over what needs to be done to remove the honeycomb from the nostrils on the hood without damaging anything...


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Whatever path you go, Im interested in your Upper Grilles those would look sick on my QSM and is exactly what im looking for... but they do look good with the SAP without the honeycombs! PM Sent


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't believe the car pictured has any kind of grill delete. I removed the honey combs and mine looks like that. Give it a shot you'll love the look. They're only 4-6 clips per grill. Only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> I don't believe the car pictured has any kind of grill delete. I removed the honey combs and mine looks like that. Give it a shot you'll love the look. They're only 4-6 clips per grill. Only takes a few minutes.


yea but do you have the sap grilles? Because i dont i have just billet grilles. Will it look the same just taking those out?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> yea but do you have the sap grilles? Because i dont i have just billet grilles. Will it look the same just taking those out?


No Sap grills here. Just pulled out the honeycombs.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

You could get a set of grills from gtogrills.com and then paint them to match...it will finish the holes and them all you have to do is unscrew the honeycombs from the back of the grills and then install them on your ride. The grills from gtogrills.com screw on so you don't have to monkey around with those one timer clips that are a PITA...


----------

